# LOST!! Peanut Butter Pie recipe!!



## iadubber (Mar 30, 2009)

I think it was Dutch who had the great and easy peanut butter pie recipe. I printed it before the database crashed. Now I cannot find it in hard copy or electronic. If someone could repost that recipe that'd be great!! thanks!!


----------



## smokenmyeyes (Mar 30, 2009)

I was just thinking of making one my self. Well here is the rcp.  

1-8oz soft cream cheese
1 1/2 cup sugar
1-12oz cool whip
1 cup peanut butter
1-oreo cookie pie shell


----------



## iadubber (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ek1353 (Apr 14, 2009)

Does the cool whip get mixed in? or used as a topping?  Thanks.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 3, 2009)

It gets mixed in and HOLY COW is this stuff good!


----------

